# Spy Photos



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Shooting some video out in Breckenridge, CO this week. So cold even the cameras need to be wrapped up:










In this shot, you may or may not see a pre-production new model 2-stage in action.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the spy photo but need more please.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm...any more shots on that camera of yours there Robert?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a tease Rob.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is that a girl??


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes it it. I have super secretly enlarged the spy photo. It is a young lady using a Honda to throw snow. Well, that's all I got.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Girls and snowblowers (who can actually use them). I like


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hmmm...any more shots on that camera of yours there Robert?


Yes. 

I may be able to get a few more, um, "approved" for sharing, so standby.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Does Honda really need to do field testing of the remote electric Joystick control of the chute? The US field engineers don't trust Canadian field engineers, do they?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I spy with my own two eyes a factory LED light. Very nice! Thank you for the picture Robert!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Even Carly is waiting in...anticipation...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if honda is as seceretive with snowblowers as they are with motorcycles we will never know what it is until the date of release


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nZone said:


> Does Honda really need to do field testing of the remote electric Joystick control of the chute? The US field engineers don't trust Canadian field engineers, do they?


The testing is essentially complete; this project is all about getting beauty shots and video footage. A bit of a challenge to schedule staff, equipment, and of course, decent snow all in advance.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Plenty of snow here in da' U.P. to toss with that there new fangled contraption you got there Robert.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to Colorado - the land of over 300 sunny days per year. But I don't think sun is in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Send one up here. I'll test and review the heck out of it.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The testing is essentially complete; this project is all about getting beauty shots and video footage. A bit of a challenge to schedule staff, equipment, and of course, decent snow all in advance.


A couple/few weeks back you could have scheduled snow in the northeast


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmm, the handles look a little further apart, nearly as wide as the bucket. It could be the angle at which the picture was taken though.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Put her in a bikini blowing the snow and you will get a lot more lookers.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes.
> 
> I may be able to get a few more, um, "approved" for sharing, so standby.


I think I sense something big news coming!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe we could start a " guess the new honda " game


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Subbed to see just how obsolete my brand new machine will become.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I"ll be first in line for a new machine if it's a Honda HS1128 (28" bucket with 11HP GX390 engine) with powered chute control (and manual crank back-up if possible), LED lighting, and optional hand warmers.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

The Canadian TCD models have had an electric chute control for years so I could certainly see that as a realistic possibility.

What I really want to see is power steering, a higher bucket, and maybe a slightly larger clearing width without having to step up to a hybrid.

Larger wheeled models would also be a good idea and I feel like they would sell.


----------



## hori (Mar 18, 2015)

any new info to leak out...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hori said:


> any new info to leak out...


Honda usually releases their fall ordering program for snowblower to dealers on April 1. (no joke). If there are any changes to the snowblower line-up, they will be in the ordering program. Of course, this is a confidential, business-to-business communication between Honda and their dealers, and not subject to public release. 

Besides, most snowblower customers aren't interested in looking at or investigating new equipment until the early fall, and that's when Honda would likely make a formal splash / announcement of any new snowblower product(s). 

But we here at snowblowerforum.com are not "most customers" so I will press the powers-that-be for any nuggets I can.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

But we here at snowblowerforum.com are not "most customers" so I will press the powers-that-be for any nuggets I can.[/QUOTE]


March 31???


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You know considering what you all faced this year in GA, I am surprised that you did not film the new model in use there.... then you might surprise us.


----------



## hori (Mar 18, 2015)

getting closer to April 1st


----------



## r2730 (Jan 1, 2012)

*See video...*








*See more video's... * https://vimeo.com/user1925093/videos/page:1/search:Honda/sort:date


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Interesting. 12VDC starting, on what appears the entire 2 stage line-up. Also electric chute controls, LED lighting, and no Hydro reservoir?....

The only things that I could say thats not positive, the plastic lever for the auger adjustment, an no plastic chute liner. Other wise, nice improvements, although some may shy away from the complex chute controls.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Gas strut height adjustment - cool.
Dual clutches for easy turning - cool.
Instantly depreciating my 6 month old HS928TA - not cool.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Speaking as a Canadian where the gas strut has been around for several years now, it's a huge, huge improvement over the foot pedal. 12v electric start has also been available here for a long time too, longer than the gas strut I think. But power steering is totally new and I'm really excited about it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

94EG8 said:


> Speaking as a Canadian where the gas strut has been around for several years now, it's a huge, huge improvement over the foot pedal. 12v electric start has also been available here for a long time too, longer than the gas strut I think. But power steering is totally new and I'm really excited about it.


Interesting how Honda has offered such different options just across the border between Canada and the States.

How well do the 12V batteries hold up in the cold weather. I know you've had them, they've been used on European models too, but I've always been a little suspect of how well they would hold a charge in the cold.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You think new blowers are expensive now? This HAS to come with a price increase.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Interesting how Honda has offered such different options just across the border between Canada and the States.


It's even true of their cars. Colors, options, trim levels sometimes differ.



bwdbrn1 said:


> How well do the 12V batteries hold up in the cold weather. I know you've had them, they've been used on European models too, but I've always been a little suspect of how well they would hold a charge in the cold.


Honestly I don't know, they're only on the top of the line TCD models and they're not a really hot seller due to the price, and Hondas typically start on the first or second pull anyway. 12v power sports batteries don't typically hold up well in anything though.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> It's even true of their cars. Colors, options, trim levels sometimes differ.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know, they're only on the top of the line TCD models and they're not a really hot seller due to the price, and Hondas typically start on the first or second pull anyway. 12v power sports batteries don't typically hold up well in anything though.


One of those plug in battery blankets? Pretty common up here, south of the medicine line, you folks have not likely heard of them.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> One of those plug in battery blankets? Pretty common up here, south of the medicine line, you folks have not likely heard of them.


I've heard of them, yes. It still gets cold enough over here in Atlantic Canada, and a different kind of cold.

Even at that powersports batteries don't seem to last in things that are only run in the summer, even whens stored properly. I'm sure some are better than others though.


----------



## hori (Mar 18, 2015)

great news and features, hope they aren`t much more expensive where the changes are across the board not just separate deluxe edition model like here in Canada.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Interesting how Honda has offered such different options just across the border between Canada and the States.
> 
> How well do the 12V batteries hold up in the cold weather. I know you've had them, they've been used on European models too, but I've always been a little suspect of how well they would hold a charge in the cold.


Never had any battery problems at all, but I also plug into a battery tender when not in use.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> I've heard of them, yes. It still gets cold enough over here in Atlantic Canada, and a different kind of cold.
> 
> Even at that powersports batteries don't seem to last in things that are only run in the summer, even whens stored properly. I'm sure some are better than others though.


I was trying to say that Canada is North of the medicine line and our American cousins are South of the medicine line (border) I guess it's a western expression. After the Little Big Horn, Sitting Bull came North of the Medicine Line to Saskatchewan to avoid the US Army.
Sorry for the hijack 
I keep a battery maintainer on my generator battery in the winter, so it's always ready in an emergency.


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

I've never had an issue with my snowmobile battery and we frequently have -20F lows here in northern VT.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> I was trying to say that Canada is North of the medicine line and our American cousins are South of the medicine line (border) I guess it's a western expression.


I sort of wondered that. I hadn't heard the expression before.

If you use a batter tender/maintainer I'm sure it helps a lot, and to be fair a lot of guys do use them now. I didn't mean to infer that these batteries will die in a hurry during the winter season either. Rather that they just don't last long in terms of how long they're good before they need to be replaced. They only seem to last a few seasons most of the time.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok Robert, can we see some spec sheets for the new models?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Can I have one for a tester? Please?


----------



## hori (Mar 18, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> Ok Robert, can we see some spec sheets for the new models?


yes specs


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

The new easy steering looks great...makes the track drive much more viable option as the handling downside goes away. DC starter is nice addition too...hopefully they still have the pull start as will incase the battery dies.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Hang on...I am negotiating a release


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Standing, (well actually sitting) by for the excitement.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> I was trying to say that Canada is North of the medicine line and our American cousins are South of the medicine line (border) I guess it's a western expression. After the Little Big Horn, Sitting Bull came North of the Medicine Line to Saskatchewan to avoid the US Army.
> Sorry for the hijack
> I keep a battery maintainer on my generator battery in the winter, so it's always ready in an emergency.


Again, sorry for the high jack, but the story is a little bit different on the there side of the border. 

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitting_Bull


----------



## hori (Mar 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hang on...I am negotiating a release


thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, my Honda 2-stage fans, here is the news you've been waiting for…

First, to recap, all Honda 2-stage snow blower models for the USA will shift production from Japan to the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. The exception is the HS1336is (hybrid) which will continue to be made in Japan.

The current HS724, HS928 and HS1332 models being phased out, and are being replaced with updated versions called the HSS724, HSS928, and HSS1332. The extra "S" denotes a global effort to have model names reflect their designations; in this case, these are (globally) considered Honda Snowblower Small (frame). 

*What's Changed?*

• New American-market Honda HSS-series 2-stage snow blowers will be manufactured at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. Commercial –grade GX-series engines used on these models will continue to be cast and machined at the Honda plant in Thailand, while the hydrostatic transmission, frame, controls, auger, drive wheels/tracks are sourced from USA suppliers.

• Both wheel and track drive models have left & right steering controls / clutch levers for improved steering and handling.

• Electric start models now use an on-board 12V DC battery, eliminating the 120V AC starter (extension cord) design. The on-board battery is a factory sealed and serviced, and is self-charged by the engine.

• Chute rotation and deflection on all new 2-stage models is driven by electric motors and a joystick control, eliminating the mechanical lever/cable and crank-handle style controls. These chute control motors get electric power directly from the running engine. FYI, most previous Canada-market models already had this feature.

• A modern LED-type work lamp, which also runs off engine power, is now standard.

• The shift lever is moved to center of console for easier operator access.

• Wheel drive models get larger, directional-tread style tires for improved traction.

• Track drive models get infinitely-variable gas-assist strut-type auger height adjustment system (3-position pedal design eliminated). A simple control lever on the left side is used to release/lock the auger height.

• Scraper bar now has a chamfered shape for improved cleaning performance. 

• All HSS 2-stage models get an revised-design and larger diameter impeller for increased blowing distance.

• The HSS1332ATDA (track drive, electric start) gets an on-board hour meter to help with maintenance logging, and a clever auger shear bolt guard system: A spring-loaded sensor plate and cam are engaged should the auger stop unexpectedly, and the engine is instantly shut down.The HSS1332 also gets a trick dual-hinge style discharge chute for more precise directional control of discharged snow.

• All 7, 9, and 13-series 2-stage models (except the HS1336is Hybrid) come fully assembled in the carton; just add oil, gasoline, and charge the battery on electric start models.

• Some things don't change: reversible skid shoes, waterproof electrical connectors, ball-bearing supported auger shaft, bronze gears in the auger gearbox, and Honda's 3-year commercial/residential limited warranty all continue.

Prices, photos, videos, etc. will be released later.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Cool!

Although I think it would be a better story if you said "HSS" stands for "hurls snow at satellites".


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Robert, Anything new with the single stage line up?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The steering function is what I've been waiting for. Now I must devise an over elaborate plan to purchase one. Yes I might have to sell some stuff but in the long run it will be worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

markd said:


> Robert, Anything new with the single stage line up?


No changes to Honda's USA-market single-stage models (HS720); features, prices, etc. all the same.

That said, as you would expect with any mass-produced product, there are usually a series of running changes, be they tolerances in parts, bolt-torque specs, supplier changes, etc. but nothing you'd ever notice comparing one built last year to one built this year. 

FYI, the plant in Swepsonville, NC, usually builds snowblowers in the summer, for shipment to warehouses and dealers in the fall.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I found this feature intriguing, is there any more info ready for release on this?


• The HSS1332ATDA: and a clever auger shear bolt guard system: A spring-loaded sensor plate and cam are engaged should the auger stop unexpectedly, and the engine is instantly shut down.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

db9938 said:


> I found this feature intriguing, is there any more info ready for release on this?
> 
> 
> • The HSS1332ATDA: and a clever auger shear bolt guard system: A spring-loaded sensor plate and cam are engaged should the auger stop unexpectedly, and the engine is instantly shut down.


Watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YLUyKehc7k#t=56


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wondering, we have the TCD in Canada. Will there be any difference between American and Canadian machines now?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Watch this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YLUyKehc7k#t=56


That's pretty slick, and appears to be relatively bullet proof.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Definately will get one this Fall.

I wonder if the price is still the same since it is being made in the USA now...no more import tariffs?


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Any word on prices yet?


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Robert, do you happen to know if these new machines will be available in Canada also. I really the the separate left/right clutch. Also any mention of hand warmers or had honda not ever came with hand warmers?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

malba2366 said:


> Any word on prices yet?


Nothing that has been released to the public (yet).

Watch this space; I'll report any/all details here first.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nZone said:


> Definately will get one this Fall.
> 
> I wonder if the price is still the same since it is being made in the USA now...no more import tariffs?


Price details when I can share 'em...nothing right now.

For sure, the extra duties Honda was paying on fully-assembled snow blowers imported from Japan are far, FAR less than what they are paying now to import just the engine from Honda's plant Thailand. How much that will affect pricing remains to be seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

JayCarver said:


> Robert, do you happen to know if these new machines will be available in Canada also. I really the the separate left/right clutch. Also any mention of hand warmers or had honda not ever came with hand warmers?


Never any factory hand warmers from Honda to my knowledge. Might have been some offered for European models, not sure. 

Honda Canada will likely have identical if not similar models to the new USA versions. Actual availability will depend on sell-off of current inventory. No need to release the latest version of the <_model name_> until all the old ones are sold off. :icon_whistling:

In other news, if you want a heck of a deal on a new Honda 2-stage, now is the time to shop.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Never any factory hand warmers from Honda to my knowledge. Might have been some offered for European models, not sure.
> 
> Honda Canada will likely have identical if not similar models to the new USA versions. Actual availability will depend on sell-off of current inventory. No need to release the latest version of the <_model name_> until all the old ones are sold off. :icon_whistling:
> 
> In other news, if you want a heck of a deal on a new Honda 2-stage, now is the time to shop.


i will mention this to my " people " at work! any particular model that would be an excellent deal for a bit more than residential , but less than full out contractor use here in maritime Canada?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nwcove said:


> i will mention this to my " people " at work! any particular model that would be an excellent deal for a bit more than residential , but less than full out contractor use here in maritime Canada?


• Track-type if you are on gravel or other non-smooth surface. Track models allow you to raise/lower the auger housing as needed. Track is also good if you've had traction issues using wheel-type models, or need to run up some stairs or on a roof.

• If clearing from mostly smooth surfaces, wheel-type is the best choice. With properly adjusted shoes/skids, a wheel-type will produce a very clean finish.

• Next, capacity. Larger width models will do the job faster, smaller width models are a bit easier to handle, can drive through a gate, etc.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

honda usa gona produces all snowblowers off the 7-9-13 series for the Countries usa-canada-Europa the rest are going to be made in japan


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

I was at my local dealer to look at a new mower, which I will be getting shortly. But in snowblower news...

They had a 928 track on the floor. Summer sale price was $2109. He had it sold already. Regular price is $2909. We talked forever about the new machines and we are both excited. He told me the prices for the new machines are EXACTLY the same as 2015! So a new 928 is again, $2,909. He is so thankful that he only had 2 units from 2015 left because if there is no price difference people won't want the "old" units without the new features. 

He told me the 1332 price but have since forgot. I am probably going to eventually take in my 1132 and see what he will give me for it and upgrade to the new model. I just am leery of the "first" year of a redesign and would hope all the bugs would be worked out if I were to upgrade now.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> • New American-market Honda HSS-series 2-stage snow blowers will be manufactured at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. Commercial –grade GX-series engines used on these models will continue to be cast and machined at the Honda plant in Thailand, *while the hydrostatic transmission, frame, controls, auger, drive wheels/tracks are sourced from USA suppliers.*


Quick question about the HST transmission being used for the new models, could you name the supplier?


----------

